# Looking For New Phone



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking to buy a new phone to upgrade my HTC Eris. I need a VZW android phone. If you got an extra phone you can sell please let me know the type of phone and price.

Thank You

Kind Regards,
Dallas Singletary(KidGogle)
Androidian
Follow Me On Twitter: @KiddGogle


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

You may also want to peep out THIS site


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

dickenam said:


> You may also want to peep out THIS site


Swappa FTW


----------

